# A Google search -States that bait deer



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

174,000 results; 25 states have a complete ban on baiting deer for hunting, 12 have partial baiting restrictions and 13 states have no restrictions.
Minnesota; baiting is banned, yet the majority of deer hunters bait, just like our Michigan hunters.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week I did the research on this for an article on my blog Hooks and Bullets. I went to all 50 states and researched their game regulation guides and found that there are 28 states that don't allow baiting of deer for hunting. Of the 22 left there are 8 states that allow it in limited areas only. It is indeed interesting to see what other states do as far as baiting goes. I also looked at where CWD was found in and around the states that allow baiting and how it effects it. Take a look at my story here.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Fur and Feathers said:


> This week I did the research on this for an article on my blog Hooks and Bullets. I went to all 50 states and researched their game regulation guides and found that there are 28 states that don't allow baiting of deer for hunting. Of the 22 left there are 8 states that allow it in limited areas only. It is indeed interesting to see what other states do as far as baiting goes. I also looked at where CWD was found in and around the states that allow baiting and how it effects it. Take a look at my story here.


Nice Blog entry. I'd disagree slightly with one statement that you made:

_"With that being said, scientists do concur that baiting does help spread CWD, or at least the absence of baiting helps to stop the spread of CWD."_

It might be more accurate to say that scientists concur that TB and other communicable diseases can be spread through baiting and that CWD _might_ be spread as a result of deer being concentrated by baiting. As far as I know there have been no studies that have conclusively shown that baiting helps spread CWD, it's all just a logical surmise based on experience with TB and other communicable diseases. There have also been no comparative studies conducted that show that the absence of baiting helps stop the spread of CWD. Again, most scientists are using TB as a proxy for CWD in their conclusion that banning baiting may help prevent the spread of the disease. They may be correct in their conclusion or they may be wrong, we just don't know at this point because we don't exactly know how the disease is transmitted. It's like looking at study that shows that pneumonia is spread by close contact with an infected person and assuming that hepatitis is also spread in the manner. The fact is though that the two diseases are spread in substantially different manners, and in certain circumstances a person could be at risk of one but have virtually no risk of contracting the other. With CWD, we just don't know how much of an impact baiting has regarding facilitating the transmission of the disease.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Point taken! I understand where your coming from. This topic was discussed this evening with a fellow co-worker. He suggested that maybe since Utah and Kansas have CWD in their wild deer herd according to the CWD map, that maybe this would be a good test case to see if it is truly spreading or not in the presence of bait. I don't exactly know how this could be studied. Just a thought since they still allow baiting and it is in the presence of CWD. I wonder if their numbers have increased significantly?


----------



## Beavervet (Oct 16, 2008)

Kansas has only ever had two cases and if you go to their website you will see that has not spread, you can view this information on their website, the last case being a few years ago.

Utah has a few more, but if you look thru the results near the bottom of the article the numbers of positive deer seem to be decreasing if you look at their website with the numbers of positive deer coming down every year.

Most western states, even Colorado where Dr. Miller is from have abandoned the idea that these huge dieoffs are going to plague the deer and have abandoned the mass culling concept......But on another subject I thought we were all supposed to be dead of bird flu by now, what happened to that?



At last weeks NRC meeting Dr. Miller agreed with Charters saying the incidence of CWD was 40%, they must be drinking the same kool-aid:yikes:,
since in reality the only in the worse pockets in Colorado does the infection rate(not death or illness rate) approach 10%, and for the most part it is below 1%


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Beavervet, do you have the links to the Utah and Kansas site? If so could you post them, I thinkthis information would useful in determining if the baiting is a contributing factor. It would be useful in a follow up blog article also. What I find interesting is that the CWD map from cwd-info.org shows these states as having wild deer herds infected with CWD but they do not give the actual numbers of positive tested deer! Their map looks as if these states are over run with CWD. For example Colorado and Wyoming are covered with big areas of red showing CWD in their state. I will do some more checking to see if there are total numbers for each state and each year to see where the trend is going.


----------



## Beavervet (Oct 16, 2008)

I havent posted the minimum number of times so it wouldnt let me put in the URLS, but I will try to do it now

Kansas: www kdwp state ks us /news/hunting/big-game/chronic-wasting-disease (put . in the spaces in the first part sorry when I have more posts I will be able to do this correctly

this is especially interesting all four positives are in bucks which is what has been shown in Wisconsin and out west, the disease is likely more of a "social disease" of bucks, the least likely deer to feed on baiting sites

Utah http: //wildlife utah gov/diseases/cwd/update2007.pdf 
http: //wildlife utah gov/diseases/cwd/ again put . in the spaces between the first part 

There are so many theories about transmission look for Todd Stittleberg a ruminant nutritionist in Wisconsin who testified at the state legislature discussing the three most prominent contrary theories to what MDNR is telling us, that a tiny bacteria Spiroplasma may be the true cause of this disease and it can be transmitted by mites or ticks, that nutritional deficiencies play a role and that many animals have natural resistance to CWD


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, I will check these out, I appreciate the help.


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

Has anybody figured out how the CWD agent gets in the saliva ?
Animals in the last stages of CWD drool saliva because their throats are paralyzed, they cannot swallow, is there any evidence that they visit bait piles ?
How does the TB organism get in the saliva ?


----------

